# 2nd year rider from portland



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

Whats going on people, new to the forum so hello from portland oregon. Getting on here to basically get opinions on some gear i will be buying (dont wanna buy something i regret). and just BS'n with people.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

Right on, i got a fusion. how much are lessons? i wanna take my lady up but dont have the patience!


----------

